# Renewal of elite status [Marriott Rewards - error messages]



## normab (Dec 9, 2013)

I have noticed Marriott has been very generous in renewing status. Not complaining, just my analytical nature has me evaluating it! 

For the past 3 years we have had our Platinum elite status renewed even though our nights by the end of the year will be 5-10 nights short of the requirement. We do qualify for lifetime Gold but have a way to go before we make Platinum.

At first it seemed like a good will gesture, but last year while at a presentation we were offered permanent Platinum if we purchased more points--even though we are already at Premier Plus.  We didn't buy--but now we are wondering if that perk is already in place. 

Just wondering if others are noticing a similar pattern?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 9, 2013)

We talked about how DC Membership might/could impact Marriott Rewards Elite Status a while ago if I'm remembering correctly, when they started to include limited-time Gold and Plat levels with Trust Points purchases.  I'd guess that they'll continue to use these as purchase incentives in one form or another.  Your offer of permanent Plat Status is the first we've heard of that one, I think.

On another note, the flyertalk-ers were talking this weekend about notices of Elite Status renewals that were announced on MR account pages, that turned out to be incorrect and were removed.  We should probably watch our accounts for the next few days to see what's happening.  It's also almost time to start looking at this year's accounts so that we'll know what to expect in the way of Rollover Nights at year-end.  Because it will probably be asked, this equation is being copied from last year's thread:

_Using the "Nights Earned" info box on your Account Activity page:

Total Nights Earned this Year
<less> Rollover Nights (from 2012 to 2013)
<less> Status at changeover Requirement (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2013 into 2014_


----------



## Steve A (Dec 10, 2013)

"Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed."

Only have 51 nights so I'm wondering if this statement has been on there all year and I just didn't notice it. We didn't get to 75 last year. I am a DC member (but haven't bought any points) and a holder of the Marriott black card, which we use frequently. 

BTW, platinum was huge for us when we were in London. Lots and lots of free food.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have 71 nights and when I log in, it says: Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed.  I should get the rest by year-end.


----------



## larue (Dec 10, 2013)

I have 62 nights (plus an upcoming 7 booked before the end of the year) and my login says "Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed."  I had to call last year to get the exception.  Apparently granted this year without first requesting!


----------



## dima (Dec 10, 2013)

I have only "Congratulations on your 5th anniversary with Rewards"
This year I've been Platinum , but this year have only 38 nights that should go up to 50 by the year's end.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Steve A said:


> "Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed." ...



This notice is what the folks on flyertalk were talking about.  But it's an error - the next time you sign in to your account it probably won't be there.  (FWIW, we've earned enough to renew Plat status.  I saw the message once but the next time I signed in it was gone.)

It's still possible that some will be granted Plat status based on something (known only to Marriott ) other than Elite Nights earnings because there always seems to be some of those upgrades every year.  But the flyertalk-ers aren't sure that this error notice should be taken as an indication.

And another somewhat related note - this message is on our Marriott Rewards account today:  _"Coming soon:  A new look for My Account and Marriott.com"_


----------



## Steve A (Dec 10, 2013)

It was gone.


----------



## larryallen (Dec 10, 2013)

As stated on flyertalk the message goes away for most people. My renewal of plat was there yesterday but gone today.

As to the lifetime plat question. Is the op saying that you were offered lifetime plat for buying a timeshare?  Seems like a nice bonus.


----------



## sparty (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting I don't follow flyer talk too much but I can tell you what I know personally

Marriott has been doing the manual review process for qualification. I am not sure if it's complete, I believe it is.  The process has undisclosed criteria which makes sense from a business perspective.  Interesting if Vacation Club factors in, I know MR tenure absolutely does. So not sure there was a "mistake". Mistake may have been disclosing "decisions" too early via the web portal.

It's my understanding that the Platinum Premiere review will be done by Jan 15. Any tuggers make it? Only way I want to make it is by vacationing


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2013)

sparty said:


> Interesting I don't follow flyer talk too much but I can tell you what I know personally
> 
> Marriott has been doing the manual review process for qualification. I am not sure if it's complete, I believe it is.  The process has undisclosed criteria which makes sense from a business perspective.  Interesting if Vacation Club factors in, I know MR tenure absolutely does. So not sure there was a "mistake". Mistake may have been disclosing "decisions" too early via the web portal.
> 
> It's my understanding that the Platinum Premiere review will be done by Jan 15. Any tuggers make it? Only way I want to make it is by vacationing



I'm pretty sure others noticed this and posted about it before me, but it seems like they've been more generous with granting (officially-unearned) status since the year they introduced the Rollover Nights promotion.  It makes sense because doing so usually leaves the member without any Rollover Nights at the changeover, which in turn will require the member to work harder that year to continue status beyond it.

{eta}  The Plat Premium level (or whatever it's called in the Marriott Rewards program, NOT the Destination Club system) confuses me - what are the requirements?


----------



## tiel (Dec 10, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm pretty sure others noticed this and posted about it before me, but it seems like they've been more generous with granting (officially-unearned) status since the year they introduced the Rollover Nights promotion.  It makes sense because doing so usually leaves the member without any Rollover Nights at the changeover, which in turn will require the member to work harder that year to continue status beyond it.
> 
> {eta}  The Plat Premium level (or whatever it's called in the Marriott Rewards program, NOT the Destination Club system) confuses me - what are the requirements?



I have heard the MR Platinum Premiere level is simply the top 3%, maybe 5%, of Platinum elites, based on elite nights credited.  The only additional perk I am aware of is a "special" gift.  Surprisingly, we were Plat Premiere this year, and we received a toiletries bag...it was ok, but nothing great.  We just happened to accumulate a lot of nights thru many sources in 2012.  When we saw the Premiere designation on the MR account, we just thought it was somehow related to being enrolled Premiere Plus owners...but that was incorrect.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 10, 2013)

good evening...

recently, I became Platinum Premier... have no idea when or how!!!

I am just thrilled, when i checked into Residence Inn Treasure Island for conference..I was offered the bounty of 200 MR points or two beverages from the market (soft drinks)... about a $3 value for each  :hysterical::hysterical:

Thanks guys... keep the good stuff coming!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm pretty sure others noticed this and posted about it before me, but it seems like they've been more generous with granting (officially-unearned) status since the year they introduced the Rollover Nights promotion.  It makes sense because doing so usually leaves the member without any Rollover Nights at the changeover, which in turn will require the member to work harder that year to continue status beyond it.
> 
> {eta}  The Plat Premium level (or whatever it's called in the Marriott Rewards program, NOT the Destination Club system) confuses me - what are the requirements?



Marriott doesn't disclose the requirement for Platinum Premier. I suspect they change it year to year. As Tiel pointed out, it is the very top few percent of Platinum Marriott Reward members. There really should never be more than one or two Platinum Premier members staying at a resort at any given time. With most times, none at all.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 10, 2013)

It used to be around 125 nights + a certain amount of revenue over an aggregate of 3 years and a minimum of 12 years in the MR Program.

Today, the elite status recognition levels have been watered down considerably to the degree that you don't have to actually buy or use a Marriott product/service to attain the program benefits.

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Today, the elite status recognition levels have been watered down considerably to the degree that you don't have to actually buy or use a Marriott product/service to attain the program benefits.
> 
> FT



I would agree. DW has only four paid nights at Marriott hotels in 2013, three at Fairfield Inns and one at a Courtyard. Probably about $400 in total revenue. Yet she hit Platinum. This was done with timeshare stays, rollover nights, and credit card spend.

Now of course, Marriott is getting paid by Chase some compensation for the elite nights they hand out as well as all those points Chase purchases to give to cardholders for spend. So Marriott gets more revenue than simply that $400 in direct spend.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 10, 2013)

I've never been platinum but have been gold the past few years.  I'm 7 nights short of earning gold for next year and had a message on my account that said "Congratulations! Your Gold Elite status has been renewed."
I called them and asked and they said it was renewed earlier this month.  I don't stay in Marriott hotels that much but it's a nice perk to get free Internet and breakfast when I do.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 11, 2013)

So, they "upgraded" me to Gold through the end of 2013 in October, even though I'm really nowhere close to Gold status. Is this just their way of ensuring that I don't get *any* rollover nights into 2014? I was just fine with Silver status. Can I call them and tell them before the end of the year that I don't want the Gold status, so I can keep my rollover nights into 2014? Has anyone ever tried this?

Otherwise, using the formula above, I'll be at something like negative 23 nights, rather than having 15 some rollover.

If this is a way to wipeout someone's rollover nights, it's pretty clever. And kinda disgusting.


----------



## rthib (Dec 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott doesn't disclose the requirement for Platinum Premier. I suspect they change it year to year. As Tiel pointed out, it is the very top few percent of Platinum Marriott Reward members. There really should never be more than one or two Platinum Premier members staying at a resort at any given time. With most times, none at all.



You would think, but I have been PP for a few years and you would be surprised how many there are at one time.
If you are in a popular business location, you will see a few.

150+ usually guarantees PP.

Other than the special number and a trinket each year (last year was a toiletry bad), there is really nothing special you get for being PP.
Some hotels know what it is and some don't even realize that you are at least Platinum.
But, when something went wrong at a time-share - Mr. Marriott secretary followed up with me personally to make sure everything got taken care of.
That was a nice touch.
Great thing is all those MVCI nights count for status. Plus, since PP is secret level, you roll-over from Platinum so everything over 75 rolls over.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 12, 2013)

rthib said:


> 150+ usually guarantees PP.



Really? Does that include rollover nights from the previous year? I just hit 150 nights last week, but only have 113 paid stay nights for the year. The rest are rollover and bonus nights from the credit card.

Sheila


----------



## budnj (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re that "New Look"*

And another somewhat related note - this message is on our Marriott Rewards account today:  _"Coming soon:  *A new look for My Account and Marriott.com"*_*[/QUOTE]*

Re the new look. I don't see the "export to pdf" function for account activity, only a print function. Am I missing it?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 12, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> Really? Does that include rollover nights from the previous year? I just hit 150 nights last week, but only have 113 paid stay nights for the year. The rest are rollover and bonus nights from the credit card.
> 
> Sheila



Just finish out your Christmas shopping using the MR card and you should achieve it without any trouble.  

Book a conference room at a Marriott Courtyard hotel for the day and invite your friends to help you gift wrap all those presents and make PP for 2015 along the way.:hysterical:

Why bother with the yearly ritual of counting hotel nights when you can just buy the status without ever even using a Marriott product.

MR has turned into a sales/marketing wholesale distribution warehouse pushing goods and services like WalMart, Kmart, Macy's , and Target.

Somewhere along the way, brand loyalty was lost and continues to erode.


FT


----------



## fluke (Dec 17, 2013)

*Suprise platinum renewal*

I was just renewed to platinum even though I am well short(54 days this year).  I have been platinum for several years in a row.  I didn't hit 75 days this year because I had 21 days at the RC club which of course don't give elite night credits rather than at MVC properties.  And thinking there was no way I would reach 75 days I didn't even try.

Of course for me I think platinum status is not very useful.  I never get a significant upgrade (usually from resort view to garden view - I can't tell the difference).  And almost all my stays are at locations excluded from the complimentary lounge access/breakfast.

I do have to admit the one exception was the Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas.  They gave a great room upgrade and a few other small perks(not free breakfast everyday though - just one day).


----------



## dneveu (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations.   Could you advise how you found out about the renewal early?  

Thank you and happy holidays


----------



## LisaH (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I just checked and my platinum status has been renewed as well. 
dneveu, sign in and click My Account. There is a message for me which says "Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed."


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are you sure these are real? Sue mentioned in Post #7 of this thread about some discussion at FlyerTalk where people were reporting renewal messages on their online Marriott Rewards account. They apparently turned out to be errors and when people logged back in again, the message was gone. Of course this could be a precursor to them actually renewing certain elite statuses and a glitch just caused the message to appear early.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 19, 2013)

Damn! You are right. The message is no longer there


----------



## NJDave (Dec 19, 2013)

I am short of stays to qualify but have a message that I am renewed for Gold. 

A Marriott rep previously told me that Marriott looks at your 3 year average of stays to determine if they are going to bump you up to the next level.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 19, 2013)

Traditionally, Marriott has never updated its computer systems with elite status account updates until a new year (usually at end of January or early Feb.)

FT


----------



## n777lt (Dec 19, 2013)

Some DC points purchases also come with guaranteed 3 yr Plat Plus (?maybe just Plat) status, but that wouldn't explain early renewal notices...?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2013)

n777lt said:


> Some DC points purchases also come with guaranteed 3 yr Plat Plus (?maybe just Plat) status, but that wouldn't explain early renewal notices...?



If you purchase enough DC points to take you Premier Plus status, you get Marriott Rewards Platinum status for three years. If you buy enough DC points and obtain Premier status, you then get Marriott Rewards Gold status for three years. My guess here is that none of these people fall under either of these categories.


----------

